# The first film about Steve Jobs: Jobs, Get Inspired



## nikedis (Apr 16, 2012)

The first film about Steve is on the schedule. Ashton Kutcher is going to play Steve Jobs, naming Jobs&#65306;Get Inspired. 
It is said that the film will be released by the end of Q4. Do you have any thing say to the matter. What do you think Ashton Kutcher would be the right person to play the role?
Share your opinion and why yes, or why no.


----------



## oldmanmac (Apr 17, 2012)

I don't know about Kutcher but "Pirates Of Silicon Valley" was a good bio of Jobs early years and Noah Wiley was great as Jobs.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 17, 2012)

I'm looking forward to it... as long as the working title, "Jobs: Get Inspired" doesn't become the final title.

What a horrible title.


----------



## nikedis (Apr 23, 2012)

oldmanmac said:


> I don't know about Kutcher but "Pirates Of Silicon Valley" was a good bio of Jobs early years and Noah Wiley was great as Jobs.



Many friends of mine don't think Kutcher would be the perfect choice for the role. Em..
Just wait.


----------



## nikedis (Apr 23, 2012)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> I'm looking forward to it... as long as the working title, "Jobs: Get Inspired" doesn't become the final title.
> 
> What a horrible title.



Could tell me why? Ha Ha.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Apr 23, 2012)

nikedis said:


> Could tell me why? Ha Ha.



It just sounds like a bad movie title to me.  Kind of like the horrible "Bring It On" movies:

Bring It On
Bring It On Again
Bring It On: All or Nothing
Bring It On: In It To Win It
Bring It On: Fight to the Finish

...and...

Bring It On: Get Inspired


----------



## nikedis (Apr 25, 2012)

ElDiabloConCaca said:


> It just sounds like a bad movie title to me.  Kind of like the horrible "Bring It On" movies:
> 
> Bring It On
> Bring It On Again
> ...



I do think you are the kind of people who has the sense of humor.
After hearing what you said, I am a little bit, you know, happy.


----------



## nikedis (May 22, 2012)

The Movie is going to actual locations, including Jobs' childhood home, where the first Apple computers were pieced together in the garage. 
Ashton Kutcher as Apple co-founder Steve Jobs from 1971 through 2000. That bit of Jobs' history includes the founding of Apple, as well as his ouster, the forming of NeXT and Pixar, then the return to the company when Apple acquired Jobs' NeXT.


----------



## nancy z (Jul 16, 2012)

I don't feel Kutcher is the perfect choice..and I don't like the title as well


----------

